# Alcohol induced seizures?



## Tonyj (Nov 17, 2011)

Can anyone assist me with a code(s) for alcohol induced seizures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 19, 2011)

The closest code I could find is 780.39 for seizures NOS because I couldn't find anything for alcohol induced.


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 21, 2011)

pogiest said:


> The closest code I could find is 780.39 for seizures NOS because I couldn't find anything for alcohol induced.



Considered that along with 980.0 (Toxic effect of alcohol)

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2011)

and the 980.0 must be first listed with the seizures secondary and an E codes also for poisoning by alcohol.  Check you coding guidelines on poisoning.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 21, 2011)

I would use 780.39, 980.0 with the required E codes and 305.00 (Non-dependent alcohol abuse, unspecified pattern of use) as the additional code.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2011)

TonyaMichelle said:


> I would use 780.39, 980.0 with the required E codes and 305.00 (Non-dependent alcohol abuse, unspecified pattern of use) as the additional code.



Why are you not using the 980.0 first? If you look in the guidelines under poisoning thisis the firstlisted code.  I agree with the addition ofthe 305.00


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree, thanks.


----------



## Tonyj (Nov 21, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> Why are you not using the 980.0 first? If you look in the guidelines under poisoning thisis the firstlisted code.  I agree with the addition ofthe 305.00


I'm not in agreement with the 305.00. MD only stated "alcohol induced seizures". I can agree with 980.0 toxic effect of alcohol. I'm also on the fence with the E code (poisoning). Unfortunately, I don't have any other documentation to reference.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 21, 2011)

can i ask why you would not consider this poisoning and alcohol abuse?


----------



## MishCPC (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd not use poisoning code if the physician did not document it as poisoning.  Alcohol induce seizure is just not always due to alcohol poisoning and we, as coders, can not make assumption.   So we should not use the poisoning codes if it is not documented. 

I believe we should assign 780.39 in addition to current alcohol abuse or dependence code,  305.00 or 303.90...whichever is appropriate upon the review of record.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 23, 2011)

I agree, it could be a poisoning or an allergic reaction, whichever is documented.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 23, 2011)

while i will agree that you do needto know whether itis poisoning or allergic reation, thn you also cannot jump to alcohol abuse or dependence,  because you cannot have an allergic reaction ifyou are abusinga substance or if you must take a substance to a chemical dependency.    So if you are going to use 305 or 303 codes then it has to be a poisoning.


----------



## ajs (Nov 23, 2011)

Tonyj said:


> Can anyone assist me with a code(s) for alcohol induced seizures? Thanks in advance.



Unless the note states that the patient was abusing alcohol or was poisoned by alcohol and then had alchohol induced seizures, the only code you can use is 780.39 for Seizure NOS.  All the other codes assume a condition that is not stated.  This could also be alcohol withdrawal syndrome, but unless the doctor stated that, we cannot assume.


----------



## sguzman1 (May 9, 2014)

my doctor continously keeps dx alcohol withdrawal seizures, i thought about the 291.81 for the alcohol withdrawal and the 345.80, however the pt does not have a hx of seizures only when he tried to stop drinking that he had another seizure induced by alcohol withdrawals...  can someone please help me find the best code for this dx as he has been using this dx more and more frequently. thank you


----------



## jbrightw (May 29, 2014)

The correct sequence is 291.81, 303.90 and 780.39 for alcohol withdrawal seizure. Why are you using 346.80 while the patient has no H/o of seizure?

Jesus Brightwin


----------



## ValerieBatesHoffCPCCPMA (May 29, 2014)

*Diagnosis of alcohol - related seizures*

"Diagnosis of alcohol - related seizures

History taking

Unless alcohol withdrawal symptoms are unequivocally present, the clinical diagnosis of an alcohol - related seizure can only be made by obtaining a drinking history that indicates alcohol overuse prior to the seizure. As patients frequently underreport true levels of alcohol consumption, there is a need to control for this bias. Therefore, whenever possible, a relative or friend should be asked about the recent alcohol intake."

http://www.efns.org/fileadmin/user_...S_guideline_2011_Alcohol-related_seizures.pdf

I thought this article might be useful to this discussion.


----------

